# First Turkey Pot Call



## louisbry (Feb 25, 2011)

This is my first attempt at making a Turkey Pot Call. I make it from apple wood and the striking surface is slate with the sound board being glass. The striker is hickory with an apple handle. It makes a lot sounds, but I am not sure how true they are. Comments are welcome.


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome.  One question though
Where do you obtain the slate?


----------



## louisbry (Feb 25, 2011)

Andrew Arndts said:


> Awesome. One question though
> Where do you obtain the slate?


 
Thanks, Andrew.  I purchased the slate from http://brooksidegamecalls.com/.


----------



## keithlong (Feb 25, 2011)

looks real good from here, Louis. Great job!


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 25, 2011)

Good lookin call Louis. Ive got an apple log in my shop dryin out to make a few calls out of. And i agree with brookside.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 26, 2011)

Another source for slate is:  http://www.customsawing.com/

They have both the slate and the glass for the sound boards.


----------



## SGM Retired (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, nice job bet it sure sounds great.  If you need me to try it out this season let me know....  Gary


----------

